
Microsoft is killing passwords one announcement at a time - yarapavan
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/09/26/microsoft-is-killing-passwords-one-announcement-at-a-time/
======
josefresco
Just setup a new Win10 machine for my family. Was pleased that a simple PIN
was offered as way to login, as opposed to username/password. Even though my
kids are older and can remember passwords (barely), typing in a 4-6 digit PIN
is much easier (for me too). Not sure how secure it is, or if this just works
"locally".

